# Bride's Salsa Recipe.....



## daveomak (Aug 23, 2012)

After several attempts to come up with a salsa we like.... She hit on a pretty good one.....  I know she will adjust the recipe every time she makes it so..... this recipe is in effect for today only.....  I am surprised she wrote it down.....  I think this is a first for her....

I thought I would pass this on because it is tomato season......    Dave













Betty's Salsa.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 23, 2012






Of course, adjusting to your preference in taste is allowed....


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 23, 2012)

Dave 

Living in So Cal I have never made a canned salsa so this recipe was interesting to me - I was reading thru the recipe and I noticed her note that if it is too runny to add some tomato paste. Has she ever tried salting the tomatoes and letting them sit for a while to draw out the moisture? 

Also - have you ever played with chipotle powder in place of the chili powder? Brings a whole different flavor profile.

Thanks for sharing the recipe

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Aug 23, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Dave
> 
> Living in So Cal I have never made a canned salsa so this recipe was interesting to me - I was reading thru the recipe and I noticed her note that if it is too runny to add some tomato paste. Has she ever tried salting the tomatoes and letting them sit for a while to draw out the moisture?
> 
> ...


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank You for posting Dave.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 24, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Scarbelly said:
> 
> 
> > Also - have you ever played with chipotle powder in place of the chili powder? Brings a whole different flavor profile.
> ...


I mentioned the chipotle powder.... She said, "I have been using it since we started making our own"......

Just one more recipe that all the ingredients aren't listed correctly from a woman's recipe collection.....  

Why do they do that.....  

I knew there were secrets in _HER_ kitchen I wasn't aware of.....


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 24, 2012)

Ha Ha Dave 

She will never reveal all to you


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 24, 2012)

Sounds good to me. My Grandma was one to TELL you what the recipe was then DO something slightly different. I started volunteering to help then watching like a Hawk and writing stuff down rather than ask for the recipe...JJ


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 14, 2012)

How do you think this would work in half pints? We're doing a bunch of half pints for Christmas presents to be included with pepper jelly and summer sausage. I have a salsa recipe I googled but I'd rather use one that I trust the author more.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2012)

fagesbp said:


> How do you think this would work in half pints? We're doing a bunch of half pints for Christmas presents to be included with pepper jelly and summer sausage. I have a salsa recipe I googled but I'd rather use one that I trust the author more.


I think it would work fine for gifts.... for daily use, we would eat a pint no problem......  It sure beat the store bought stuff...  one note about the garlic, we use hard neck home grown... It has 5 times the flavor of california garlic sold in the stores and really give it a ZING.... fresh cilantro adds a dimension that is really good too....   Dave


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 16, 2012)

We whipped up a half batch while smoking summer sausage, 12 half pints to go in Christmas baskets. Awesome recipe, thanks Dave!













6wNyO.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Dec 16, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2012)

You are welcome...... enjoy......


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

Great ideal.......


----------



## old bones (Aug 21, 2016)

Just wanted to bump this one up for those who are looking to make a great salsa,,,

It's that time again...  I just checked and I have two pints of the salsa sitting on the shelf; my tomato plants are starting to put out so it's Salsa Time...  

When I make Jeff's BBQ Sauce, I'll add a pint of 'The Brides Salsa' to the mix, boil it down and it ends up a sauce to be proud of..

Thanks again Dave...   

John


----------



## daveomak (Aug 21, 2016)

You are welcome John...  Unique recipe you concocted..   salsa to BBQ sauce...  Sure sounds delicious.... Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 21, 2016)

I wish we had enough salsa makings in our garden. Been a horrible year for whatever reason.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 21, 2016)

I read the title of an article on how this year was bad on tomatoes...     didn't read the article...   guess I should have....


----------



## loganbourne (Nov 7, 2019)

Oh if only my bride cook something... maybe i will motivate her by showing this recipe, but I don't think this will be successful


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2019)

It's a very good recipe...  Great flavor...  You can make it if you have time...  Then she will have time to change the oil in the cars.....   HAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2019)

I missed this the first time. Sounds like a great version. Nice combo of flavors. Thanks for posting...JJ


----------

